# Muffins don't really rise ...



## MostlyWater

I see that the muffins in the bakeries are high and beautifully shaped whereas my whole grain muffins are flat flat flat.  If I overfill the container, I just have a mess.

Is it due to the whole wheat flours that I use, ya think?

thanks


----------



## Andy M.

WW flour does not rise as well.  You have to compensate for that.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Does your recipe call for baking powder? Baking powder has a relatively short shelf life. Check the expiration date.


----------



## taxlady

I make whole grain muffins. They are dense and moist and rise to about double the size of the dough, maybe a little less. They are nicely rounded, but not tall.

I usually use baking soda and something acid, like yogourt, sour cream, or buttermilk substitute.


----------



## Siegal

Must bakeries only put a small percentage of whole wheat/grain in or it would be dense.... Trick of the trade


----------



## CharlieD

Post you recipe, might be easier to help. But it's true, baking soda is one thing, and another is to mix WW flour and white.


----------



## salt and pepper

Don't over mix, just enough to bind


----------



## MostlyWater

I always use recipes specifically for the ingredients I have.  My baking powder is brand new. 

I guess I just have the image of a tall cupcake in my head, and I exzpect my whole grain goodies to be just like that, only healthier.


----------



## CharlieD

Are all your muffins do not rise?


----------



## MostlyWater

They rise, but just to the top of the muffin paper.  they aren't high and domed like bakery cupcakes.


----------



## CharlieD

post the recipe.


----------



## MostlyWater

i use a bunch of different recipes.  all whole grain and none of them rise.


----------



## taxlady

MostlyWater said:


> i use a bunch of different recipes.  all whole grain and none of them rise.


Don't they rise at all? Or just not as much as you were hoping for?


----------



## MostlyWater

They rise.  But just to the tops of the muffin papers, not like a large dome.


----------



## taxlady

MostlyWater said:


> They rise.  But just to the tops of the muffin papers, not like a large dome.


I don't think it gets much better than that with whole grain flour. Mine rise about 1 cm above the top of the muffin tin, sometimes. If you want that large dome, I think you will need to add white flour.


----------



## CWS4322

Without the recipe, it is hard to pinpoint what might to be tweaked. Also, the technique re: how the ingredients are blended would help. I sometimes add seltzer to things, in addition to baking soda/powder.


----------

